# PA (Washington, near Pittsburgh)-Rats for adoption or foster



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: PA (Washington, near Pittsburgh)-Rats need homes. 
Contact: Lindsay Pulman on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/lindsay.pulman?fref=ts or pulman2 @ comcast .net (no space in email).

Black hooded lab rats need homes (Long Evans lab rats). 
From Lindsay: "I believe they are only 3 to 4 months old, and I am waiting for more details from the college.

-Bred for:

Long life span

Very resistant to Mycoplasma

Very intelligent

Superior eyesight

White with black hood; occasionally white with brown hood

Strain of choice for psychology classes

Good maternal characteristics

Males may need neutered as they mature, for pair or group housing, depends on the individual personalities

Are more hyper-active and less submissive than typical PEW lab rats

This group will not have been handled much, will need socialization and training

They may be Specific Pathogen Free, I will find out."

To find out what sexes are available, chances for transport, or any other information, please contact Lindsay Pulman (contact information above).

Cross posting appreciated. Transport may be possible.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,


Contact: Please do not use the Facebook contact that I provided. Use only email: 
pulman2 @ comcast .net (no space in email).


Information: http://www.pittsburghratloversclub.org/


Thank you,
Raquel


----------

